# Rear Drum Parking Brake Not Working



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

69 GTO. My parking brake is not working. I thought it was a simple cable adjustment so I removed the slack from the cable under the car. When I press the parking brake the cable is pulled tight, however, the rear drum brakes are not engaged. I can see where the cable is connected to the left and right drum. Any ideas how to figure out the problem?


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

You could start by looking at the rear wheels on the back of the drum and making sure the cable is actuating the brake and not hung up on something. Next step is to remove back wheels and pull the drum off to see why the parking brake cam isn't actuating the shoes. likely that your brakes are getting too worn and need replacement.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree What he said. If you're sure the cables are pulling the mechanism, and everything' correctly connected inside the brake drums, then the most likely candidate is the adjustment. Get it up on stands in neutral, tighten them up until you can just hear the shoes dragging on the drums, then back them off a few notches and see what you've got then.

Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

look in service manual for adjustment procedure. straight forward.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Great thank you guys. I will try it today.


----------

